

How to name your Servers - alixaxel
https://coderwall.com/p/1l5utg

======
nmc
The Python script used to generate a relevant MotD is nice, but I wonder how
it compares to this Go implementation:
[https://github.com/jhchen/ansize](https://github.com/jhchen/ansize)

